
Pictures of Singapore from the same spots, 30 years apart - siberianbear
https://imgur.com/gallery/GTQmZkg
======
anonlastname
Interesting how in the recent pictures all of the skys are perfect and blue
while in the old pictures they're clowdy. I wouldn't rule out the possibility
of a hidden agenda behind this.

